# Ideal Arrow weight for Whitetail?



## IL-Gutpile (Jun 25, 2008)

I've read some past threads on this topic...
If shooting mechanical broadheads out of a bow that is perfectly tuned, what is the ideal arrow weight for whitetail hunting? What do you think is the acceptable range? Strike that. I probably wouldn't put an upper limit on what is OK, but what is the lightest arrow you would shoot with a draw weight of 65# and draw length of 27".


----------



## pullupguy (Jun 14, 2009)

Man, everyones going to give you a different answer on this one! I'd say you want an arrow w/ decent speed, but heavy enough to quiet the bow some. I like a little heavier arrow than most. Theyve never let me down. As a minimum I would say 380gr. Ive used arrows weighing 560gr. I believe a good compromise is from 390-440. You'll get decent speed, quiet shooting, and plenty of K.E.


----------



## GETMRUTN (Mar 5, 2009)

I asked this question not long ago but it got deleted do to the server issues. I am shooting 30" and 70# with FMJ and mechanical. My arrow weight is 467g.
I was at 404 with my A/C/C before I went to FMJ. I've had clean pass throughs with both so I would guess its just preferance. If you are a speed guy then shoot lighter. I wouldnt go lower than 400 personally.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

on a broadside double lung shot to average size deer, doesn't really matter. now for quartering shots, larger deer or poor hits you better be pushing some monentum! My theory is 400 minimum for smaller deer, when expect 200lb go to 500gn or more.


----------



## birdman (Apr 24, 2004)

A lot depends on how much K/E your getting and how big of a cut expandable you want to use...shooting 65# i would think a 380-400 gr would give you max speed and still be heavy enough to carry some good momemtum at longer yardage...as far as a mechanial head to use there are any number of quality,proven heads...with my setup i get great penetration and pass through's on broadside shots out to 45 yards...i would think with your set up you should be getting around 60-62 # of K/E so pretty much any expandable up to a 1 1/2" cut should work great for you with good shot placement...JMO


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

*Arrow Weight*

pullupguy is absolutely correct on this one, you're going to get several opinions. Who is right, Who is wrong, i say if you are confident in it and it works for you, it's the right weight. 

I shoot easton light speed arrows that weight 355 grains @ 307fps with Rage broadheads. 

If my math is correct thats 74.3 lbs of kinetic energy, more than enough to hunt whitetails anywhere.

Good Hunting!!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I say shoot what works best for your bow ,my arrows are 380 grains ..


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Kadob62 said:


> pullupguy is absolutely correct on this one, you're going to get several opinions. Who is right, Who is wrong, i say if you are confident in it and it works for you, it's the right weight.
> 
> I shoot easton light speed arrows that weight 355 grains @ 307fps with Rage broadheads.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but that kinetic energy you are calculating is not letting you know how long the arrow will withhold that much energy... Simple high school science states that the lighter the object (the arrow) the FASTER it loses its energy down range. So if you have a 350 grain arrow, you will be shooting a little faster and it should perform fine at 20 maybe even 30 yards but a lighter arrow loses momentum down range. The heavier the arrow the more efficient it becomes, quieter the bow and more kinetic energy at close range, yet the arrow will still have the momentum 40 and 50 yards to put a deer down. 

I agree with what others have said about arrow weight. There are advantages and disadvantages to heavy arrows and light arrows, I feel and most others feel that the benefits of a heavier arrow outweigh those of the lighter arrow. I am using around 420 grains of arrow, and I would still feel comfortable using 500 grains as well because speed does not kill. accuracy, penetration and less noise on the release of arrow are more important than having a fast arrow. 

For whitetails, 390-450 grains comfortably, more if you feel necessary... :thumbs_up


----------



## birdman (Apr 24, 2004)

The real question is how much momemtum is needed for the distance you shoot to get good penetration....i contend that with todays bows there is a lot of over kill...you dont need a pass through, all you need to do is get to the ribs on the far side..

If your shooting 20yards or less the a light arrow will do with average speed..but if your shooting 40-50 or even a 60 yard shot then you better have a heavier arrow to keep up momemtum...there are so many factors to consider when putting together a arrow-broadhead setup...there is no one size fits all for max performance...JMO


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

It's just a deer. Shoot whatever arrow tunes out of your bow the way you like it, without being so light that you bow blows up on you, and you will be fine. Put a broadhead 6 inches into the chest and it's done for.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Zach_Harmon said:


> Yeah, but that kinetic energy you are calculating is not letting you know how long the arrow will withhold that much energy... Simple high school science states that the lighter the object (the arrow) the FASTER it loses its energy down range. So if you have a 350 grain arrow, you will be shooting a little faster and it should perform fine at 20 maybe even 30 yards but a lighter arrow loses momentum down range. The heavier the arrow the more efficient it becomes, quieter the bow and more kinetic energy at close range, yet the arrow will still have the momentum 40 and 50 yards to put a deer down.
> 
> I agree with what others have said about arrow weight. There are advantages and disadvantages to heavy arrows and light arrows, I feel and most others feel that the benefits of a heavier arrow outweigh those of the lighter arrow. I am using around 420 grains of arrow, and I would still feel comfortable using 500 grains as well because speed does not kill. accuracy, penetration and less noise on the release of arrow are more important than having a fast arrow.
> 
> For whitetails, 390-450 grains comfortably, more if you feel necessary... :thumbs_up


Zach...how many deer have you killed with a bow? Just curious...


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

387 grains exactly no more no less!:wink:


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

57.000.000.00 grains! There isn't one!..... this has been asked many many times take a look at the other threads.. Randy


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

*Arrow Weight/Speed*

I'm well aware of the fact that the old arrow weight/speed debate will never be answered, again if it works for you, then it's the right speed/weight.

We are however concerned with arrow momentum and arrow penetration, what/how much do we need at what distance. I'm certainly not suggesting we should take 100 yrd shots, but check this out.

A 355 grain arrow traveling at 307 fps generates 74.3 lbs of kinetic energy, this same arrow is still traveling 285 fps at 60 yrds, again if my math is correct, the kinetic energy at 60 yrds would be 64.04, thats quite a bit.

bowjackson has a pretty cool site to check arrow ballistics, speeds, momentum, energy ect...

I'll go stupid one day and try and shoot through my chronograph at 60 yrds, till then I'll just use bowjackson.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Zach...how many deer have you killed with a bow? Just curious...


Im with Robin here, I'd like to know how many you've put down too? 
I shot arrows in the 370gr range last year and they blew through a fat, corn fed, Iowa buck quartering away at 28yds with a Snyper mechanical...Year before that I shot arrows weighing in at about 430grs, blew through one at 40yds with a Sidewinder mechanical. For years before that I shot arrows in the 350-380gr range with Snypers and blew through deer at ranges from 7yds out to 50yds in every shot angle you can think of, yes even the dreaded quartering to shot. If a guy wants to shoot a 500gr arrow and it tunes and flies great for him that's fine...But if you want to shoot a 350gr arrow and it flies & tunes that'll work too. Stay out of the shoulder on a whitetail and shoot a good, sharp broadhead and you'll punch through them. As far as mechanicals, I like to stay at about a 1.5" cut...Yeah the 2" cut heads make a big ol' hole but they tend to hang up in the deer a little more often..I've shot alot of deer with 1.5" cuts and smaller and blew through all of them.
This year I'm shooting Beman MFX 340's that weigh in about 435grs finished and shooting a Grim Reaper mechanical with expander cups which will make them 1.5" cut...I have no doubt that if I stay out of the shoulder on a buck I'll get a pass through or dang close to it...Whitetails are not that hard to shoot through.


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't know if there is any ideal arrow weight. My first dozen arrows weighted in at 435 grains. My next dozen arrows (different brand) weighted in at 370 grains. With my 50 pound bow the lighter arrows seem to fly better and actually penetrate deeper into my block target. Also my kinetic energy went up with the lighter arrows b/c of the increase in speed:dontknow:. My shots are going to be no more than 30 yards b/c I am a new archer and don't feel comfortable shooting past that.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I try to stay around 6 gpp. no less than 5.5 and no more than 6.5.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

I personally like arrows in the 375-400 range for my MS deer, but I have killed a couple dozen of them with arrows in the 330-355 grain range as well. To be honest they always blew right through as well. But I have recently switched to a heavier shaft to help with a little downrange momentum. My reasoning...nobody ever posts on AT complaining about too much penetration, but I have read a few horror stories about too little.

Seriously though, I shoot 40 yards and under most of the time, so it makes very little difference if I am shooting 265 or 275. Why not go with heavier and quieter arrow?


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

[email protected],

Where in MO do you live? We hunt a farm in Bethany MO.


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

I shoot a 60lbs Vulcan at 27.5", my 360gr arrow has passed thru on the last 7 deer with no problems!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Kadob62 said:


> [email protected],
> 
> Where in MO do you live? We hunt a farm in Bethany MO.


Live near St. Louis, but hunt farms in Kirksville (east of Bethany) and also a couple of our prostaff live and hunt in Gallatin (just south of Bethany) and I hunt with them also.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

To increase my chances of getting a deer I put out stakes marking my exact yardage. I usually put these at 30 yards. So if a deer comes in say 34 yards I know it's 34 yards, and I'm not guessing. I also don't need to spend the time bringing a rangfinder up to my eye, ranging it, and bringing it down. A quick glance of the eye will tell me the exact range without moving.

That being said sense it takes a pretty dumb person to mess up marked yardage so I go with the heaviest arrow possible. The heavier arrow will be more forgiving with fixed blades, will penetrate a lot better, and will be a lot quieter. 

I'm shooting about 56-61# depending on how the arrows tune with my point weight (which will be about 215 grains), and I am shooting a 725 grain arrow.

The heavier the better if you know your exact yardage, because speed only hurts when you know exactly how far the deer is away.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Whatever arrow works well with your shooting style and bow. Im personally shoot Easton Flatline 400's that are about 29" long with 100 grain Rage 2 blades. 30" DL with a 70# PSE Dream Season, I have recently done some modifications that im sure added a little speed. Before I was going 330fps, im sure im at 340 or higher now. My arrows weight is in the range of 425-450 and its perfect. Im sure I can get a pass through if I have the right angle on a double lung shot. Either way I dont care cause I know I got more than enough bow to kill any deer I see.

Now with my arrow combo my bow is super quiet and hella fast. 200fps will kill a deer, I dont care how he is standing, where your hunting or how big he is. Some people on here act like bows that shoot below 275fps are not good for anything but antique stores. The truth of the matter is I would rather shoot my old PSE than what I have right now. And it shot at a blistering 200fps @ 55lbs and killed many many many animals over the course of a few years. A well placed shot will kill a deer before a bow that shoots 480fps.

I got a buddy right now who just got his first bow and he is buying into that speed hype and thinking his PSE Firestorm is not fast enough, so he is buying all this expensive crap trying to make it faster and faster. Its a waste of money if you cant shoot it consistently.

Now, I personally think any arrows between 400-500 is more than godo enough to kill a whitetail. Seems like a good range that almost everyone is shooting in.


----------



## IL-Gutpile (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies....
I said at the beginning that I knew that the question had been asked many times....not sure why some guys feel it necessary to post a thread saying "This has already been asked, go search the threads"
I agree with everyone! 
Has anyone every chronographed arrows of different weight right off the bow string (say 2 yards from launch) and then shot through the chronograph window 40 yards out? I'm guessing not. THAT would be some interesting data to look at. 
Thanks again.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> Im with Robin here, I'd like to know how many you've put down too?
> I shot arrows in the 370gr range last year and they blew through a fat, corn fed, Iowa buck quartering away at 28yds with a Snyper mechanical...Year before that I shot arrows weighing in at about 430grs, blew through one at 40yds with a Sidewinder mechanical. For years before that I shot arrows in the 350-380gr range with Snypers and blew through deer at ranges from 7yds out to 50yds in every shot angle you can think of, yes even the dreaded quartering to shot. If a guy wants to shoot a 500gr arrow and it tunes and flies great for him that's fine...But if you want to shoot a 350gr arrow and it flies & tunes that'll work too. Stay out of the shoulder on a whitetail and shoot a good, sharp broadhead and you'll punch through them. As far as mechanicals, I like to stay at about a 1.5" cut...Yeah the 2" cut heads make a big ol' hole but they tend to hang up in the deer a little more often..I've shot alot of deer with 1.5" cuts and smaller and blew through all of them.
> This year I'm shooting Beman MFX 340's that weigh in about 435grs finished and shooting a Grim Reaper mechanical with expander cups which will make them 1.5" cut...I have no doubt that if I stay out of the shoulder on a buck I'll get a pass through or dang close to it...Whitetails are not that hard to shoot through.


Very well put!


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

i like heavier arrows lil knock down power so y arrows are around 430


----------



## westpadeadeye (Feb 13, 2008)

*300 fps is sort of a middle of the road*

if you shoot the heaviest arrow you can and stay around 300 fps that seems to be the best for arrow drop and ke...I personally switched to 502 gr fmj's with a am32..i dont know my speed but its not that bad of arrow drop up to 30yrd..i chose to go heavy...its really up to you..i was a speed guy and now i would rather have a smooth shooter..really dont need a 350 fps ibo bow unless your hunting elephant or just really love the speed..I was a speed freak for a while and im not knocking that but its all up to what you like..


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Each to their own I guess but for me I stick with a finished arrow weight of 6grn per lbs of draw weight and that what works for me.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Just as others posted.I'll use the heavier in case i hit bone.The momentum behind a heavier arrow vs a lighter is better .....but thats only my opinion.


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

todays modern bows bows push out arrows at speeds well in excess of what is needed

I like to err a little on the side of heavy and not get carried away with speed. But that is not to say that I dont consider speed important. Controllable speed greatly improves trajectory.

I shoot a 400gr


----------



## snipersam24 (Sep 3, 2008)

i agree, shoot whats best for your bow. i shoot 400 grains



Dthbyhoyt said:


> I say shoot what works best for your bow ,my arrows are 380 grains ..


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

*My Setup*



Zach_Harmon said:


> Yeah, but that kinetic energy you are calculating is not letting you know how long the arrow will withhold that much energy... Simple high school science states that the lighter the object (the arrow) the FASTER it loses its energy down range. So if you have a 350 grain arrow, you will be shooting a little faster and it should perform fine at 20 maybe even 30 yards but a lighter arrow loses momentum down range. The heavier the arrow the more efficient it becomes, quieter the bow and more kinetic energy at close range, yet the arrow will still have the momentum 40 and 50 yards to put a deer down.
> 
> I agree with what others have said about arrow weight. There are advantages and disadvantages to heavy arrows and light arrows, I feel and most others feel that the benefits of a heavier arrow outweigh those of the lighter arrow. I am using around 420 grains of arrow, and I would still feel comfortable using 500 grains as well because speed does not kill. accuracy, penetration and less noise on the release of arrow are more important than having a fast arrow.
> 
> ...


 My Setup

Easton Maxum T-10 Series 2215's @ 27in. w/ Muzzy 125gr 3blade Total Approx Weight 484gr


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

around 6 gpp I'd say.


----------



## rednax (Nov 6, 2013)

IL-Gutpile said:


> Thanks for the replies....
> I said at the beginning that I knew that the question had been asked many times....not sure why some guys feel it necessary to post a thread saying "This has already been asked, go search the threads"
> I agree with everyone!
> Has anyone every chronographed arrows of different weight right off the bow string (say 2 yards from launch) and then shot through the chronograph window 40 yards out? I'm guessing not. THAT would be some interesting data to look at.
> Thanks again.


I wanna see this test done by someone. I would but i dont own a chrony


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Pick the arrow you like in the correct spine and you will be fine. If its a lighter weight arrow such as Gold Tip Velocity, or Light Speed make sure you at least 5 gpp. 

For me i have shot Ibo weight arrows (5 gpp) for 17yrs. using big 2in 3 blade mechanicals and get passthru's all the time. I have never lost a deer for lack of penetration. I have killed deer from 85# up to 215# with no problems at all.

Get an arrow in the proper spine, pick a quality broadhead, get your bow tuned properly for great arrow flight and go at it.


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

rednax said:


> I wanna see this test done by someone. I would but i dont own a chrony







I've done it



ARROW---- VEL @----- KE @[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] RETAINED------- RETAINED ------ MOMENTUM @-------VEL
WEIGHT--- BOW------ BOW----BOW---- 50 YDS---- 50YDS----- VEL %---------- KE %------------ 50YDS--------------LOSS




354------- 276------- 59.89---.4338--- 245.2 ------47.27----- 88.84 -----------78.93-------------0.385----------- 30.8
402------- 262------- 61.29---.4677--- 236.2 ------49.81----- 90.15----------- 81.28----------- 0.421 ----------- 25.8
451------- 249------- 62.11---.4986--- 225.4 ------50.89 -----90.52 -----------81.94------------ 0.451------------23.6
891------- 182------- 65.55 ---.72-----170.5 ------57.53 -----93.68------------ 87.76 ------------0.674------------11.5[/QUOTE]


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

~ 490grains. I shoot 60# so I like a little extra weight.


----------



## Spurlucky (Aug 7, 2011)

07commander said:


> I've done it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Interesting numbers you have there. I have run the numbers on OT2 myself for heavy vs. light and found it to be not that much different. The past couple years I have been in the light speed camp. I have been shooting through deer but these debates have had me scratching my head. With KE differences being so small I might just stay with speed.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I like to stay around 380-420


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I find 400 to 425 to be perfect on whitetails.


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

If you hunt areas that have huge corn fed deer over 200 lbs I would go 450. Where I hunt deer average 170-125 lb and go I will take 350-400 and go for the speed.


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

Interesting numbers you have there. I have run the numbers on OT2 myself for heavy vs. light and found it to be not that much different. The past couple years I have been in the light speed camp. I have been shooting through deer but these debates have had me scratching my head. With KE differences being so small I might just stay with speed.



View attachment 1999020


View attachment 1999021
[/QUOTE]

Your right about KE gains. There not huge, but it results in a quieter bow with more kE going to the arrow. But if you believe momentum is more important, there is a lot to be gained by going with a heavier arrow. In your example the, light arrow would have .4591 MO, the heavy .5837. That's a 27% increase, if my math is correct.

By the way, and you may have already heard this, you can't totally trust velocity figures from online calculators. Although I have heard OT2 takes in to account different individual things about certain bows. It may be better than some of the others. I have no experience with it.

Not trying to tell you to switch. Just pointing out some benifits.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

IL-Gutpile said:


> I've read some past threads on this topic...
> If shooting mechanical broadheads out of a bow that is perfectly tuned, what is the ideal arrow weight for whitetail hunting? What do you think is the acceptable range? Strike that. I probably wouldn't put an upper limit on what is OK, but what is the lightest arrow you would shoot with a draw weight of 65# and draw length of 27".


You can't.....or shouldn't look at it that way. Each bow is different and each archer is different as well as the way they hunt. You "should" set the bow up for what you need rather than what some one on AT tells you what is a "good" arrow weight based ONLY on draw weight and draw length......IMHO that just proves they aren't giving you good advice. 

I set mine up for the way I hunt, what I hunt, where I hunt, the particular bow and how it fits me. Some bows are faster, louder, less forgiving etc so I set each bow up a little different depending on what I think it needs to work the best for me and the way I intend to use it. 

IOW there isn't a "number" I can just throw out at you without shooting the bow.


----------



## Varmintwade (Jun 17, 2012)

I shoot 64# with a slightly over 400r. arrow. Seems to work very well. QAD Exodus or Swhackers 2". I just started using QAD Exodus broad heads and i like them. I have used thunderheads a lot. I have killed 120 deer with a bow. 400gr. is enough for me.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I shoot 430 gr. It works out for me.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Deer are thin skinned animals. People will say light to heavy. Shoot what your bow shoots best. If you put it in the ribs it will blow through every time. Ive killed large corn fed deer in Iowa with 350 to 550 grain arrows...all but one ended up bloody on the other side. 

I shoot around 480 right now and have zero doubts I will end up six inches in the ground on the other side of the animal. 


Sent using Tapatalk via a mobile device far more capable than required to send men to the moon.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Always entertaining....The old “ perfect whitetal arrow” question.

Anyone here since 08 has to have read 500 of these. It sure brings out the amateur physics experts though.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh and arrow software....ha


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

I would shoot for the 450gr range on whitetail personally.


----------



## im-ocd (Mar 22, 2007)

Thread has had two resurrections at 5 and now 8 years.


----------

